
Google no more? How this eclectic startup is reinventing search - drgath
http://upstart.bizjournals.com/companies/startups/2015/12/23/google-no-more-how-this-eclectic-startup-is.html?ana=e_ubj&u=Rb1k8XcZ0zfwr5ktAbeenA0aa53664&t=1450898594&page=all
======
Cyberdog
SYAC: It's [https://quid.com](https://quid.com) , which does not appear to be
comparable to Google at all - at least, the consumer-facing search engine
aspect of it. Thanks, headline writers.

